# welche hardware kann ich gebraucht kaufen?



## okeanos7 (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich wollte fragen welche hardware ich denn gebraucht kaufen kann. So ebay,luxx,pcmasters oder hier. 

Gibt es da irgendwelche einschränkungen ? 

Also die eigentliche frage ist ob es hardwareteile gibt die man nwu kaufen sollte, wie netzteil o.ä.?

Lg okeanos7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2013)

Naja um hier etwas zu kaufen mußt du 60 Tage hier angemeldet sein und 100 Postings ( gezählte ) verfaßt haben. 
Generell kann man alles aus 2. Hand kaufen wenn man die Herkunft kennt ( nicht brutal übertaktet , versifft usw. ). Gut ein Netzteil was Papi schon in der Ardennenschlacht hatte würde ich natürlich nicht kaufen, aber in der Masse gibt es ja oft Hardware die jung an Jahren ist.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Januar 2013)

Also vom Gefühl her würde ich ja sagen dass man bei allen Komponenten Glück oder Pech haben kann. Ich habe vor 3 Jahren ein gebrauchtes MoBo und nen Q6600 gekauft und die liefen bis kurz vor Weihnachten einwandfrei. Ich denke wenn man Komponenten findet die erst 1-1,5 Jahre alt sind und nach Möglichkeit nicht in einem OC-System liefen kann man bei so ziemlich allem auf gebrauchte Komponenten zurückgreifen. Man muss dann eben vergleichen wieviel man gut macht. Bei ~15€ Unterschied und einem Neupreis von mehr als 80€ würde ich eher zum Neuteil greifen (das lohnt sich ja sonst nur wenn man n' komplettes System schmieden will).


----------



## Raeven (12. Januar 2013)

du kannst Pech haben aber auch ein Schnäppchen machen, egal wo du kaufst. Nur sollte die Hardware zu deinen Anforderungen passen ( Game oder nur Office) und nicht zu alt sein. Ich selbst habe hier schon Hardware gekauft und war sehr zufrieden. In der Bucht solltest du auf die Bewertungen und  Prozente achten. eine Garantie gibt es nur bei Neuware oder beim Händler.


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. Januar 2013)

Gebraucht lohnt sich auch nur wenn es "deutlich" günstiger ist als die Neuware.
Habs so bei meinem 2500K gemacht, waren glaub 40-50€ Ersparnis gegenüber dem Neupreis von 190-200€.
Mobo und RAM hab ich allerdings neu gekauft da ihr Preis neu knapp über 100€ war, während gebrauchte bestimmt das gleiche gekostet hätten, da nicht jeder das billige ASRock P67 gekauft hat.
Auch die 570 wurde gebraucht gekauft, ~180€ als eine neue 570 oder 7870 noch so 250-300€ gekostet haben.
Oder der Shaman, aber vielmehr weil es ihn Neu schlicht nicht mehr gab...

Ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage von finanziellen Möglichkeiten, jetzt könnte ich mir zB locker ne 680 leisten was vorher einfach nicht drin war als Schüler


----------



## Flash3654 (27. März 2016)

Ja meine ich auch


----------



## Arntastic (23. April 2018)

möchte mir jemand einen I5 4460 für um dei 50€ verkaufen?


----------



## Redrudi (23. April 2018)

Handel nur auf dem Marktplatz und dann bitte keine leiche schänden.


----------

